# Miami Whitewater flatheads



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

im going to miami whitewater tomorrow. ive never fished there before and would like to know how to catch flatheads there.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

Did you have any luck Day?


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

nope. no luck yet. But then again i didnt have any clue about fishing there. since then i have got some info about there.


----------



## catfish101 (Jul 6, 2008)

i am a regular there on sat. since you can fish till midnight
last sat. a 42lb blue was caught my father in laws daughter caught that. and last night 2 fish where caught both shovel head, (1) being my father in law 28lb caught at the front of the lake. and a guy named dennis another 28lb caught at the very back of the lake
++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Really. I was there last night fishin right next to the boats at the bend. we caught one channel cat that was maybe 10lbs.


----------



## catfish101 (Jul 6, 2008)

did you stay till midnight?


----------



## catfish101 (Jul 6, 2008)

last night me and my father in law started towards the back i had a red shirt brown shorts and a black hat on and i think my father in law was wearing jeans and a brown shirt green hat. we had 3 rods out in rod holders. we left the back when a whole bunch of kids came back on paddle boats yelling and screaming and swimming in the lake.

noticed your from colerain were also from colerain too


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

I didnt see you but i did see those guys in the paddleboats. They were shouting saying "its a f****** cottonmouth. Maybe you saw me. I was wereing a grey shirt and grey and navy shorts. And yes we fished till midnight. I was with a heavyset lady. she is my aunt.


----------



## catfish101 (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah i think i did see you up there was it by the park bench? , we pulled in @11:45 went over to the scale and weighed our fish. then took a couple pics. i think anything over 
15lbs you get a free boat pass so thats why we fish there so much cause we 99&#37; of the time pull in with something. caught on crappie head dead line


----------



## catfish101 (Jul 6, 2008)

we use 30lb test and abu garcia 7000s, there are some big cats in that lake we figure go big or go home way too many times have we lost fish at that lake. biggest fish i caught at that lake 32lbs biggest my father in law caught i think 55lbs


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yea Im acuatly pretty new to fishing up there. Plus im trying to switch from striped bass at my buudies pond to catfishing. I usually experiment with baits and ask around.Yea we were by the bench later on.where is the scale at didnt see it. Also you were using crappie heads.interesting.


----------



## catfish101 (Jul 6, 2008)

the scale is hanging by the boat house door (to the left) looks old on the end of it ,it has a hook i usually hang the fish up there in the net then take a couple pounds off


----------

